# need help with "Fortinet firewall" blocking certain sites in my browser??



## jboydgolfer (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello TPU,

I keep getting This message when i try to access site that I have visited many time in the past, like My sons school's website, and I cannot figure for the life of My what the hell it is.

this is the image I get onscreen.






I am currently running scans, but I am up to date, and Do NOT engage in shady browsing, Porn etc...system specs are current, and I am on Firefox's Most recent release.

I guess what I need to find out, is if this is a malicous program on my end, or a recent change in the schools websites security. I am only trying to access they're homepage.As far as I can tell SO far, is that it is ONLY blocking me from the Schools webpage, So maybe Im overeacting, I just figured it couldnt hurt to ask.


----------



## Nosada (Mar 5, 2015)

Fortinet is actually a legit firewall company. You are either behind one, or you have fortinet software on your PC.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 5, 2015)

I am the builder of this PC, with a fairly decent knowledge of PC related material, and I am Certain I have never installed it on this PC, nor is it present in any legitmate form. I TOO noticed that it is a legit company,maybe they just changed up theyre site protection?

I scan VERY regularly, i.e i have run Maylwarebytes pro full scan +rootkits, MSE full scan, and have even run an "sfc /scannow"(just for shits) elevated scan.

I dunno, im stumped. If anyone knows how I can find out if this is on My end , or the sites, please let me know....and STILL i havent been able to find another site that is affected.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 5, 2015)

Ever thought it's the school's firewall?

Also, as an off chance, try changing your dns to google's.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 5, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Ever thought it's the school's firewall?
> 
> Also, as an off chance, try changing your dns to google's.




yeah thats what i mentioned in the OP, I think Your correcxt though, I feel like its a change on theyre end, it just seemed off to me that they would secure theyre MAin homepage, of a Middle school.if the issue persists I also found a support number for "fortinet" maybe they could be of some help.but as long as it only effects the one site, i really dont care TOO much.I will try changing My DNS though, good recommendation. Thanks.

Also, Rcoon.... When I change My DNS, should I only do it through Windows network config, or should I do it through My router as well?? I have always wondered about that.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 5, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> yeah thats what i mentioned in the OP, I think Your correcxt though, I feel like its a change on theyre end, it just seemed off to me that they would secure theyre MAin homepage, of a Middle school.if the issue persists I also found a support number for "fortinet" maybe they could be of some help.but as long as it only effects the one site, i really dont care TOO much.I will try changing My DNS though, good recommendation. Thanks.
> 
> Also, Rcoon.... When I change My DNS, should I only do it through Windows network config, or should I do it through My router as well?? I have always wondered about that.



I've done the DNS on both before. Choose one or the other, preferably router.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 5, 2015)

I believe @RCoon is correct so if your connection is though the school maybe you should ask the the admin who sets it all up even more it being a concern.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 5, 2015)

just to see if it would work, i switched up the MAC adress on MY router and it still blocked, so im convinced it is a issue with the Schools website, maybe theyre working on it.
Also, switched DNS and still. no go.

Are googles DNS's "good" speed wise? or is there a better option for Me, I do realize it is region specific. the 8888/8844 ones specifically.
^^^^^^^^ nevermind, there is a thread that is up about this EXACT question.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 5, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> the 8888/8844 ones specifically.



Back when I was with BT broadband, their DNS servers would regularly die every couple of months. I got tired, so I just changed our DNS to Google's and have never had a problem since. You've probably heard of the ridiculous site filtering british ISP's have now, so Google alleviates a bunch of arbitrary problems. Speed-wise it seems perfect. I've never had an issue or tested specific speeds relating to DNS servers, so I couldn't comment on it being particularly slow or fast.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2015)

Whats the schools website?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2015)

try a different DNS or use a VPN, the schools firewall is blocking it.


----------



## Nosada (Mar 5, 2015)

If the school does indeed have a newly installed FortiGate firewall, it is horribly miss-configured. You really shouldnt be seeing these kinds of warning from the WAN side :/


----------

